# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  what does the 1.0 or 1.1 mean

## ls1221

i have seen this on a few different post as well as everyones collection list, what does it mean? 
from what i can see i think i mean male and female

Thanks im just getting into the groove of things :Smile:

----------


## ball python 22

It means how many males females and unknown sex animals Example 2.3.4 I have 2 males 3 females and 4 unknown

----------

ls1221 (02-04-2012)

----------


## jason79

1.0 is one male. 0.1 is one female 0.0.1 would be one unsexed.

----------

ls1221 (02-04-2012)

----------


## ls1221

gotcha thanks yall

----------

